# Reloading room/shop set-up ideas ??



## calikid1975 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey there everyone.. My father in law has a barn with a tack room in it that he is wanting to clean out and set up as a reloading room instead of the way he is doing it in his garage right now and since I am the loving insane son-in-law that I am I figured since his B-day is in Janurary but they are going to be traveling in their coach for a couple months beginning mid Jan that I would convert his tack room for him as a belated b-day early fathers day gift type thing.. So I was wondering if anyone has any pics of different ways that reloading shops or areas are set up so that I have something to work off of for planning this since I think he was just planning on sticking a little table in there and calling it good but I am gonna do my usual and go overboard with it LOL !!! I know a key thing is EXCELENT lighting and he's gonna have sat tv and stereo and heat/A/C but those are the extra bells and whistles I am throwing in for him...

Thanks in advance for any input .. and Happy Holidays !!!

Jeff R


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Jeff, I have a VERY attractive daughter.

You know.....just in case it doesn't work out for you...you know :wink:


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

the only advice I have is put everything close enough together you dont have to walk a "mile" to get to it, but make sure you have plenty of room to work the handles. kinda contradictory I know but my old reloading area was about 10 feet from the powder measure to press and it was a pain in the a$$ to load efficiently. my current setup is probably 3-4 feet apart there is enough room to work everything yet it is close enough to not have to walk all night.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

First tip: leave the tv out of the reloading room!!


----------



## calikid1975 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Csquared* .... LOL-- unfortunatley my current wife knows how ta shoot pretty good so I don't think I'd get very far if it ever ended up not working out LOL !!! :sniper: 

*Wyomingpredator* --- I do plan on keeping it all pretty compact mainly since the room I have to work with is about 10X8 so pretty much everything can be just in arms reach but I do like the advice of keeping everything close together yet leaving enough room to be able to work everything...

*hagfan72* ---- No tv in the loading room ??? how's he sposed to watch his hunting shows and football with no tv out there... I was even thinking of a coffee pot and small fridge OK so that would be for my benefit but thats beside the point LOL... is there an actual reason for no TV or is it just due to the distraction that it can cause ??

Thanks for the tips so far :beer:


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

calikid1975 said:


> No tv in the loading room ... is there an actual reason for no TV or is it just due to the distraction that it can cause ??


Exactly


----------

